

Lessons Learned Starting Two Software Products (Our 2013 Fails) - goldvine
https://medium.com/p/2bbb9b7379b9

======
osmnshkh
Thanks for the honesty. I'm currently working on a product too. Getting a lot
of interest and I know I'm solving a problem.

Looking forward to reading your book too.

~~~
goldvine
Nevermind, found it. Looks pretty cool. Joelle and I use Trello for this
currently, but lots of hacks are involved to make it work the way we want.
Would love to test out your product when it's ready.

~~~
osmnshkh
Thanks, I definitely plan on using HookFeed if I use Stripe for HelloPosts.

~~~
goldvine
Woohoo! We have some exciting improvements rolling out over the coming weeks
:-)

------
joelle
Great to look back at the year and realize how much you've learned and all the
growth that's happened. Hard to believe how much one year can change
everything!

------
goldvine
I'm here if you have any questions about SaaS/anything from the article

\- Matt

------
apl002
awesome article!

~~~
goldvine
thank you :-)

